# New Member Help Please



## J V (Feb 27, 2013)

I have never ownedved a travel trailer. I am in the process of buying a 2013 outback 316rl. 
My questions are:
My tow vehicle is a 2011 1/2 ton Chevy Tahoe, is this adequate? I only have to tow rarely. The trailer is being put on a lot and used as a weekend camp. Only would tow if threat of hurricane or such weather.

The trailer weighs 7600 lbs. with 760 lb. tongue weight and my truck will tow 8600 lbs. according to owners manual.

I'd like feedback as to whether my tow vehicle is adequate . Also, if you have any other comments regarding this travel trailer from your experiences or research, please share.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

From what you've given, the towing capacity may be okay and maybe to close to call. The other thing you need to be concerned with is overloading the rear axle. I recommend you use the Before You Buy RV app to help you with obtaining a real educated answer.

It looks like the 316RL GVWR is about 9000 pounds. That would put you at an overweight condition. Therefore, you'll be limited to how much stuff you can put in the trailer while towing. But you need to ensure that you're not going to overload that axle. Short distance towing may be okay as long as you know how much weight you are towing. Get all the facts first so you don't regret your decision later.

Others here may be able help you with some real world experience with your prospective towing combination.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The dry hitch weight on a 316rl according to the keystone website is 880 lbs. The dry weight on that camper alone will be pushing your Tahoe to its towing limits. Adding gear/equipment, you could exceed your truck's max tow rating. You MIGHT be ok on very short tows. Personally, I would not want to tow anything heavier than my 270BH with my 2012 F-150, and my 270BH has a dry weight of nearly 1600 lbs. less than a 316RL. Sorry I can't offer more advise, but I don't want to lead you on way or another based on my opion alone and not fact. However, I have not yet seen any Outbackers members that tow a 35'+ trailer with a half ton truck or SUV.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Many like to apply an 80% rule. The 80% rule is in any given weight rating, no more than 80% of that weight is used. This ensures that suspension, transmission, motor, brakes etc are not over-taxed.

Honestly there are few that follow that rule, but meeting and/or exceeding the listed ratings for your vehicle, including the Gross Combined Weight Rating is ill advised. Both for the longevity of your tow vehicle and more importantly the safety of you and your passengers, not to mention the people around you.

Eric


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Since you mention only towing in an emergency, I'd recomend if that condition comes up, hire someone who tows RV for dealers to tow it for you. personally, I wouldn't tow that trailer with your rig. First, once set up, your going to add a bunch of stuff to it, probably putting you way over the tow limit for the tahoe, second the tahoe is a short wheelbase for such a long trailer and with more of a passenger car suspension than a truck. third, tongue weight is really going to be over the Tow vehicle limit. Once loaded, it could easily be in the 1200-1500lb range. The trailer your buying is pushing the limits for a 1/2 ton truck with proper towing options.

Since you mention towing only in an emergency, like impending bad weather you could easily end up in a situation with an overloaded tow vehicle, little experience towing, and rain, wind or other bad weather and lots of traffic. Humm.... Don't think I'd want to be doing that!! Hire someone and leaving the towing to them!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's really about your safety. Like KTM said, the Tahoe is out matched.

Eric


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

....and you should consider the fact that if you're in an accident and it's determined you were towing above the weight limits of your Tahoe some attorney is going to have a field day with your assets!

I'm also thinking the wheelbase of your Tahoe is to short for your proposed trailer.


----------



## J V (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I will buy the right tow vehcile before buying the trailer. So glad that i found this forum and again thanks for the feed back.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

J V said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I will buy the right tow vehcile before buying the trailer. So glad that i found this forum and again thanks for the feed back.


 Depending on your family size, there are other options out there. Outback is a great camper/fifth wheel line, but you need not drop yourself into deep debt with a new truck to be able to buy a trailer and go camping. There are ultra lights and hybrids that are much lighter and may suit your needs!

Eric


----------



## J V (Feb 27, 2013)

robertized said:


> JV I agree with my fellow Outbackers, the Chevy Tahoe is to light and short for a TT of that size. But that dosn't mean you have to spend a fortune on a new tow vehicle. I have been hearing a lot of doubts about the Ford F150 truck. The F150 dosn"t just mean a 1/2 ton truck, looking at the Ford RV & TRAILER TOWING GUIDE book for a 2010 F150; the basic model is rated for a 5000-lbs max trailer capacity all the way up to 11300-lbs max for a F150 with Max Tow Package with a WD hitch [required]. My 2010 F150 XLT 4X4 SuperCrew 5.4L, 6-Speed Auto, 6.5'Bed, Trailer Tow Package, 3.55 Axels has a [max loaded] trailer weight of 9500-lbs GVRW and a GCWR of 15000-lbs. The label on the driver side door reads GVWR 7350-lbs, GAWR of 3900-lbs front axel and 3850-lbs rear axel. This is why a properly setup WD hitch is important, use both axels. My empty weight is 5600-lbs take 7350-lbs minus 5600-lbs that is 1750-lbs for everthing else. I added a 2" Tough Country lift kit to the front end to level it out and an Air Lift 59568 Ride Control Air Spring Kit to the rear end to help keep that look with the TT hitched up. There are a lot of great people in this forum, so keep asking questions and do your research and it will be a fun ride. Hope this will help you out buddy.


Thanks to everyone I will keep asking the questions.


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

Dave-Gray said:


> From what you've given, the towing capacity may be okay and maybe to close to call. The other thing you need to be concerned with is overloading the rear axle. I recommend you use the Before You Buy RV app to help you with obtaining a real educated answer.
> 
> It looks like the 316RL GVWR is about 9000 pounds. That would put you at an overweight condition. Therefore, you'll be limited to how much stuff you can put in the trailer while towing. But you need to ensure that you're not going to overload that axle. Short distance towing may be okay as long as you know how much weight you are towing. Get all the facts first so you don't regret your decision later.
> 
> Others here may be able help you with some real world experience with your prospective towing combination.


I posted a similar question elsewhere on this forum. I am also new to the TT/RV world and before purchasing a 298re to be towed by a Tahoe I called GM and the RV dealer to see if I was OK and was told yes. After a few trips I do not feel comfortable behind the wheel although I am under the load limits and the truck does tow the trailer. All post here seem to be saying I need a larger truck now the question is do I need a 3/4 ton or a half ton. A Silverado 1500 can be setup to tow ~11000 lbs. Will a 3/4 ton do a better job given they both have the same drive train? What will a 3/4 ton do for me as far as towing over the 1/2/ ton?


----------

